# Two bracket clocks, an interesting project.



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Here I show two bracket clocks, of several that I have made, unfortunately, I cannot give you W,I,P, pics because of a disc failure some time ago, a rough guide to the making is included, a popular concept I think.
Instructions for Oak Bracket Clock, Here Ebonised with VanDyke Crystals.



•	Base and top finished 225x130, to protrusion, x 20mm.
Make a pattern out of 12 mm. m.d.f. attach to blank with hot melt glue, trim to shape on router table with bearing guided trimming cutter.
Form roman ogee to the edges. Make two.

•	Cut sides two off, 225 x 80 x 12 plus enough to set into top and bottom
About 8mm..

•	At 29mm centre from each side, groove base and top to receive sides, i.e. rout housing for sides, can be full width or as a rebated housing.

•	Cut rebate into rear sides for rear access door, also groove for fascia, 9mm. at about 20mm. from face at front. (Fascia being clock face)

•	Cut fascia panel either from solid oak or, as I did, from 9 mm. m.d.f. 
225x175mm or to fit between assembled sides and into grooves.

•	Assemble sides to base with p.v.a. top and bottom, glue fascia panel
Into grooves, and fit top to sides.

•	Make a crowning piece to stand 12mm. inside moulding on the top, put a large round over onto this do not glue into place until handle has been fitted.

•	Make a rear access panel to fit between the rebates, either hang this on brass butts or fit into place with rare earth magnets, it is only needed to access the battery.

•	Prepare timber finished 20x15 for the front door, put a small rebate on the inside, round over both outside edges, cut to size with mitred corners and glue up, glaze with 2mm. glass set into clear silicone. Hang on pair of 25mm. brass butts, use rare earth magnet for closure, to fit magnet, tack panel pin into side, crop and close door onto it, remove pin, this will give you the position for the magnet and also, in the door, the position for a cropped headed tack, fit the tack by drilling small dia. Hole, place tack in hole and fix by squashing with pliers.

•	Fit the brass furniture, glue on the top.

•	Glue the clock face or chapter ring onto the front fascia panel and drill hole central for movement, fit movement.

•	Seal and polish to your requirements, either Danish oil, or French polish with shellac, (my choice). (In reality any staining and finishing would be done before any fitting out would be carried out.)

•	Here shown, one finished with ebonising by using Van **** Crystals, the other, in natural European oak, both finished with Shellac.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Derek,
Thank you for the post. Those are some beautiful clocks. I'm sure Harry will take heed as he has been known to make a clock or two.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi derek,
"
complicated, clocks? you can push them or pull them." what more do you want to know"?
if they are in a circle you push, push pull pull. heck you can even slide them.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Exactly,
they go round don't they?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Really nice work Derek! I have a clock fetish and have a house full, but yet to try my hand at making one.... YET! 

You do good work friend!


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Beautiful workmanship Derek, I prefer the dark one but thats just me it looks more sophisticated. Very nice.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very, very nice Derek, as George has said, I went through a clock making period a few years ago, most were more basic than yours. This is just one example made well before I had a digital camera.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Great clocks Derek. I also love building clocks. I've made so many, I now just give them away when I get done. They make great wedding gifts.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Really nice work Derek! I have a clock fetish and have a house full, but yet to try my hand at making one.... YET!

You do good work friend!
__________________
Cheers,
Bob N
bob, does this mean you might be little bit cracked, (joke ha! ha!)


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Here are a few mor simple clocks, (the hands were removed for storage and transport to craft fairs), although some are weather instruments.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Where did you get the weather instuments for you weather ststions?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

A U/K company called Meantime Design are the main importers and sell on to franchises throughoput the world, try:-
www.meantime design.co.uk for their online catalogue and check for distribution.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Derek.


----------

